# Newbie questions



## Vampa (Apr 20, 2012)

I decided to get an aquarium couple weeks ago. Of course i didn't go to pet store right away to get the fish. First i wanted to gather information, on how to set up the tank properly, so my fish wouldn't die after couple days. I want someone with knowledge about freshwater aquariums , to go through my post to check if i got the correct general idea on how to set up tank.

1) When i get the tank, first thing i should do is cycle it, correct? Basically i put rocks, decorations, heater and filter first. After that i fill the aquarium with tap water and add chlorine remover. After that i should let the aquarium get filtered without fish for 24 hours. The next day i should buy hardy fish to start the cycle. So i have to put the fish in aquarium and let it swim until the Ammonia/Nitrite are at 0, correct? I will buy the test kit, to check it daily. When it hits 0, the cycle is over, and i can buy more expensive fish?

2. I know when cycle is going to be over, the water is going to a little dirty. Should i change 20% of water right away?

3. Our family friend had an aquarium, and he had lots of problems with Algae. His glass was really dirty and the water was really green. How do i prevent algae? Is the sun the main cause of Algae development? Should aquarium be kept in a dark place, where it doesn't get the direct sun light?

4. I know the PH is one of the most important things in aquarium. How do i get the proper PH? Someone told me not to use PH powder to increase it. He said the best PH is the on, that will develop naturally in aquarium. Is he correct?

Also i really like the Discus fish. Does the tank have to be different?

Thats it for now. Thanks in advance!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

First read up on the nitrogen cycle, there are plenty of threads and a sticky here. You can do a fish in cycle or fishless cycle. Just remember with a fish in you have to keep constant on ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. You will neeed a test kit for this. Liquid test kits are more accurate than strips. 

Remember that ammonia and nitrite are toxic to the fish and will either kill them or shorten thier lives. The cycle can take anywhere from 2 weeks to 3 months. ONce the cycle is done you will need to do a large water change, nearly 75%.

Algea is common in tanks that get to much light, whether sunlight or tank light. There is lots of ways to handle it but that can be for a later date.

Never add chemicals to alter ph. The chemicals can harm fish. Best to stock with fish that are from areas with about the same ph.

Discus do not make good beginner fish, they are very sensative I would wait a few years of learning before attempting them. And yes they require totally different setups than most tropicals.


----------



## AquaticPlants (Apr 20, 2012)

I would suggest a fishless cycle. It is our responsibility to take care of the fish we purchase, so stressing them out is unnecessary when it can be prevented. You may also run into an outbreak of a contagious disease called ich when cycling with fish which is hassle to fix.

You can speed up the cycle by seeding your aquarium with good bacteria from another tank (like your friend's). This can be done by adding used filter media, gravel, etc. After the tank is cycled, you will want to do a big water change to get your nitrates down to an acceptable range if they are not already.

As susankat stated, don't worry about algae for now. You won't be getting any anytime soon. 

pH is NOT one of the most important things in an aquarium, especially as a beginner. Don't bother altering your pH (unless it is ridiculously low/high). Many beginner fishes will be able to adjust and adding chemicals may throw you in for many pH swings. Or as susan said, add fish that are within your water's pH range.

Discus do have different requirements and I wouldn't attempt them until you have at least a successful tank going. They are not as tricky as most people think, but you will need experience.

Good luck.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

What size tank are you planning on?

I reccomend using live plants, they help your fish, and will also help with the cycle. I also highly reccomend a fishless cycle. It's faster, and no one is harmed in the long run. I did one on my 75 and it was done in just over 3 weeks opposed to 8 it took for my 29 with fish in and multiple deaths.

wouldnt reccomend discus


----------



## Vampa (Apr 20, 2012)

Summer said:


> What size tank are you planning on?
> 
> I reccomend using live plants, they help your fish, and will also help with the cycle. I also highly reccomend a fishless cycle. It's faster, and no one is harmed in the long run. I did one on my 75 and it was done in just over 3 weeks opposed to 8 it took for my 29 with fish in and multiple deaths.
> 
> wouldnt reccomend discus


How do i do the fishless cycle? I will buy 20 gallon aquarium.


----------



## AquaticPlants (Apr 20, 2012)

Vampa said:


> How do i do the fishless cycle? I will buy 20 gallon aquarium.


Best way to understand and know is to read articles on it. I'm sure there's going to threads on fishless cycling on this forum, maybe even stickies. Or just simply google


----------



## Vampa (Apr 20, 2012)

If fishless cycle faster or not? 

Also i have betta fish. What fish do you think can coexist in same aquarium with betta?

And how many little fish i can have in 20 gallon aquarium?


----------



## Vampa (Apr 20, 2012)

AquaticPlants said:


> Best way to understand and know is to read articles on it. I'm sure there's going to threads on fishless cycling on this forum, maybe even stickies. Or just simply google


What about salt water aquarium. Do you think it will be hard for a beginner?


----------



## AquaticPlants (Apr 20, 2012)

Vampa said:


> If fishless cycle faster or not?
> 
> Also i have betta fish. What fish do you think can coexist in same aquarium with betta?
> 
> And how many little fish i can have in 20 gallon aquarium?


Well as stated above, it's faster. But it really depends, it's different for each tank. One of the biggest trouble with maintaining an aquarium is not having the patience to do things right the first time, so don't be so concerned whether which method is faster or slower.

Bettas have their own personalities. Some can coexist, some can't. If you do decide to mix the betta in with other fishes, make sure the fishes are fast enough to swim away from the betta, and that the fishes aren't fin nippers who may attack the betta's flowing fins.

Don't add lots of fishes in at the same time. Once your tank is just newly cycled, it won't be able to handle it. That's the problem with a fish-in cycling, there's no biological matter to convert the fishes' waste. Once you have the tank already cycle for a few weeks, you can start adding in more fish and so on. As a beginner's guide, 1" of fish per gallon. I would add no more than 6 at a time on a new tank. A school of fish should have at least 6 members anyways. It also depends on how good your filter is. It is possible to keep 40 fishes in a 20gallon tank if you have enough biological media, but definitely not recommended. So start with a school, and you could end up with 3 schools.


----------



## Vampa (Apr 20, 2012)

AquaticPlants said:


> Well as stated above, it's faster. But it really depends, it's different for each tank. One of the biggest trouble with maintaining an aquarium is not having the patience to do things right the first time, so don't be so concerned whether which method is faster or slower.
> 
> Bettas have their own personalities. Some can coexist, some can't. If you do decide to mix the betta in with other fishes, make sure the fishes are fast enough to swim away from the betta, and that the fishes aren't fin nippers who may attack the betta's flowing fins.
> 
> Don't add lots of fishes in at the same time. Once your tank is just newly cycled, it won't be able to handle it. That's the problem with a fish-in cycling, there's no biological matter to convert the fishes' waste. Once you have the tank already cycle for a few weeks, you can start adding in more fish and so on. As a beginner's guide, 1" of fish per gallon. I would add no more than 6 at a time on a new tank. A school of fish should have at least 6 members anyways. It also depends on how good your filter is. It is possible to keep 40 fishes in a 20gallon tank if you have enough biological media, but definitely not recommended. So start with a school, and you could end up with 3 schools.


So lets say i start with 3 hardy fish. After the aquarium cycled, i can add another 6, and than i have to cycle it again before i add another 6?


----------



## AquaticPlants (Apr 20, 2012)

Vampa said:


> What about salt water aquarium. Do you think it will be hard for a beginner?


Do not start a saltwater tank as a beginner..


----------



## AquaticPlants (Apr 20, 2012)

Vampa said:


> So lets say i start with 3 hardy fish. After the aquarium cycled, i can add another 6, and than i have to cycle it again before i add another 6?


You don't have to cycle again. Your aquarium should always be cycled before adding in any fish. What I meant was you need to wait before adding in additional fish because your biological media won't be able to hold up against a big bio load. If you add in too many at once, you will get an ammonia spike, your fish will get sick, you'll have to start over.

You are starting out with no good bacteria in the tank. You will have nothing to convert the fishes' waste. Ammonia will rise, your fishes will get stressed. Over time, bacteria will build up. There is still very little bacteria compared to the fish waste. Fish waste builds up, your fishes are even more stressed now. Bacteria starts to convert the toxic waste, your nitrites and nitrates go up, and so on. It will take awhile before you have enough bacteria to convert the waste quick enough so that it will not affect the fishes' health.

Don't be fooled by the term hardy fish. Hardy does not mean the fishes won't be stressed and get sick. Ironically, the most types of fish I see infected with ich at petstores are the ones considered 'hardy'. Honestly, cycling with fish was very popular because people didn't know any better. It's now 2012.


----------



## Vampa (Apr 20, 2012)

AquaticPlants said:


> You don't have to cycle again. Your aquarium should always be cycled before adding in any fish. What I meant was you need to wait before adding in additional fish because your biological media won't be able to hold up against a big bio load. If you add in too many at once, you will get an ammonia spike, your fish will get sick, you'll have to start over.
> 
> You are starting out with no good bacteria in the tank. You will have nothing to convert the fishes' waste. Ammonia will rise, your fishes will get stressed. Over time, bacteria will build up. There is still very little bacteria compared to the fish waste. Fish waste builds up, your fishes are even more stressed now. Bacteria starts to convert the toxic waste, your nitrites and nitrates go up, and so on. It will take awhile before you have enough bacteria to convert the waste quick enough so that it will not affect the fishes' health.
> 
> Don't be fooled by the term hardy fish. Hardy does not mean the fishes won't be stressed and get sick. Ironically, the most types of fish I see infected with ich at petstores are the ones considered 'hardy'. Honestly, cycling with fish was very popular because people didn't know any better. It's now 2012.


Thanks a lot for info. I think i will go with fishless cycle.It's faster and i wont harm other fish. Now I'll just have to find a place that sell Pure Ammonia.


----------



## AquaticPlants (Apr 20, 2012)

Vampa said:


> Thanks a lot for info. I think i will go with fishless cycle.It's faster and i wont harm other fish. Now I'll just have to find a place that sell Pure Ammonia.


Np. You can also use fish food as a source of ammonia. Add a pinch of food a day and monitor the levels. You can use dead prawns, etc. The trick with fishless is cycling is that you always want to maintain an ammonia source, so if something goes bad (for example the prawns) don't take it out of the water. That's why if you use fish flakes or what not you'll have to add them daily. Then when you've got an ammonia reading, make sure it is not too high. If it is too high then that's no good, do a big water change to get the ammonia down. Basically there needs to be ammonia, but there can't be too much that will kill the bacteria.

Good luck!


----------

